# Pricing on 2009 Looks



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I want to get either a 2008 Elle or a 2009 Optimum. Anyone know if the prices for the 2009 Looks will be the same as the 2008s?


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is some info

http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/showsearchresults.asp?priceFrom=0&priceUntil=999999999&idCategory=0&idSupplier=10&resultCnt=50&order=3&quicksearch=1&keyword=look+09

i also really liked the colors of the Elle but the 08's are gone...I did however get a great deal on the 08 586 and I know they have small 585's,586 and 595s in stock and are heavily discounted. I saved about $700


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

stunzeed said:


> Here is some info
> 
> http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/showsearchresults.asp?priceFrom=0&priceUntil=999999999&idCategory=0&idSupplier=10&resultCnt=50&order=3&quicksearch=1&keyword=look+09
> 
> i also really liked the colors of the Elle but the 08's are gone...I did however get a great deal on the 08 586 and I know they have small 585's,586 and 595s in stock and are heavily discounted. I saved about $700


The price in dollars at that place is $3200 for the Optimum. 

Is there a $500 price raise in store for next year's model? :eek6:


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I have heard that just about every bike will be going up next year, If you dont care about having an 09 the elle is the same geo as a normal 585 so you could always order a 08 an save...I think they can be had for 2,700 for 08s I know excel sports has some online as well

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...Frameset+2008&vendorCode=LOOK&major=1&minor=1


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not sure how you got $3200. If you take the price of 2499 euros and convert to USD at today's rate of 1.4897 USD/euro (of course, a week ago, it was much higher), then you get $3722.76 . However, as stated on the Terms and Conditions page, that price is inclusive of 21% VAT. So you need to divide by 1.21 to get the price without VAT (as you woudld have if you bought from them from U.S.). This results in a price of $3076.66 . However, that doesn't tell you what the price will be at U.S. dealers.

For 2008 I think (or was it 2007?), Look actually lowered the MSRP in the U.S. for 585's by $200.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

il sogno said:


> I want to get either a 2008 Elle or a 2009 Optimum. Anyone know if the prices for the 2009 Looks will be the same as the 2008s?



i'm getting a look before you!


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> i'm getting a look before you!



I may be getting one before you


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

il sogno said:


> I want to get either a 2008 Elle or a 2009 Optimum. Anyone know if the prices for the 2009 Looks will be the same as the 2008s?


Hi il sogno,

Pricing on the various 585 models is back to $2999, and includes an Ergopost 4Ti seatpost and Headfit headset.

Most of the other models are priced the same for 09, and a couple are even coming down a bit. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

stunzeed said:


> I may be getting one before you




i don't know, i'm about to pull the trigger...


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I already did it will be here anyday now


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

stunzeed said:


> I already did it will be here anyday now



damn.  

which one and what color?


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

08 586 in carbon black


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

08 595 ultra carbon black


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> I'm not sure how you got $3200. If you take the price of 2499 euros and convert to USD at today's rate of 1.4897 USD/euro (of course, a week ago, it was much higher), then you get $3722.76 . However, as stated on the Terms and Conditions page, that price is inclusive of 21% VAT. So you need to divide by 1.21 to get the price without VAT (as you woudld have if you bought from them from U.S.). This results in a price of $3076.66 . However, that doesn't tell you what the price will be at U.S. dealers.
> 
> For 2008 I think (or was it 2007?), Look actually lowered the MSRP in the U.S. for 585's by $200.


They give their price in euros, pounds and dollars. I just quoted their dollar price.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

chas said:


> Hi il sogno,
> 
> Pricing on the various 585 models is back to $2999, and includes an Ergopost 4Ti seatpost and Headfit headset.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chas.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

chas said:


> Hi il sogno,
> 
> Pricing on the various 585 models is back to $2999, and includes an Ergopost 4Ti seatpost and Headfit headset.
> *[email protected]*


Chas, does the Headfit headsert result in a 5 mm increase in stack height for 2009 585 vs. 2008 585 http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=141106?


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

I want one too, even if I can;t build it up yet I like the 08 colors better than 09.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Here's a pic of the Elle I got for my wife this season. She loves the bike and gets so many comments from other riders. Now we're a two 585 family. The Elle is based on the Optimum geometry though, a bit different than my 585. Even with the Ultegra Sl build, it came in around 15lb. Just a great bike for her, with lighter weight , compact crank, 12/27 cassette, it's increased her confidence and ability on big climbs tremendously.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Great looking bike, even though I am a guy I wanted that frame..its the same geo as a normal 585 but with great colors. Too bad they sold out for 2008


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

stunzeed said:


> Great looking bike, even though I am a guy I wanted that frame..its the same geo as a normal 585 but with great colors. Too bad they sold out for 2008


I believe the Elle and the Optimum have a shorter top tube and longer head tube. 

And yes it's a great looking bike.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry I meant no difference between the elle and opitimum


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I believe the Elle and the Optimum have a shorter top tube and longer head tube.
> 
> And yes it's a great looking bike.


Thanks. That's right about the geometry. Another reason this bike was such a perfect fit or her. BTW, love that Son Volt tune.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Woolbury said:


> Thanks. That's right about the geometry. Another reason this bike was such a perfect fit or her. BTW, love that Son Volt tune.


Ah Son Volt and Look bikes. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

The prices in France for the 2009 Look frames are as follows: 

595: 2990 € 
586: 2790 €
585: 2490 €

The 586 comes in a wide array of colors with a much nicer selection that last year.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*isp bikes*



HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Chas, does the Headfit headsert result in a 5 mm increase in stack height for 2009 585 vs. 2008 585 http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=141106?


chas, why did look create new bikes with integrated seat posts? advantages? people in this forum don't really like it.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

steel515 said:


> chas, why did look create new bikes with integrated seat posts? advantages? people in this forum don't really like it.


What is it exactly you do not like about ISP? I can say so far I love it, no creaking or anything and seems to feel more connected


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

ISP? what is to like exactly? here is my list of issues with ISP.
----------
hard to pack if you travel by plane/train

seat height is absolutely critical and can not be changed to any significant degree. What if you buy new shoes and/or pedals with different stack height? Or if you need to move the cleats further back/forward for comfort/power, which impacts the seat height? Or you buy a different seat (shape) which requires to alter seat height?

post requires cutting (ouch)

resale due to custom seat post height is worse

you are stuck on a proprietary seat post and set-back so if you need more or less set back you are toast. With a regular post (i.e. 585/566) you can buy a 3rd party 27.2mm post with more or less setback

more expensive to buy (at least for now it is)

some people need to point seat nose a couple of degrees off-centre to correct some pelvic issues. With a classic round post (i.e. 585!) there are no problems doing that. 

I am sure there are more issues that I listed! I would never buy a bike with such a seat post unless all those issues are addressed.

More importantly, ISP does not bring anything new and revolutionary to the bike. The ~100 grams weight saving of non-rotational weight is not significant today when all bikes are on UCI 6.8kg limits already. The extra stiffness is pure marketing BS. So it is only looks, some like it and it looks different too. Must sell lots as a result! New looking toys! Hurray!!!!! 

End of sermon. 8^) Stay upright all, whichever bike you ride.

To me the best bike in Look range is still 585 followed by new 566. Pity their STA is just too steep for me. But that is completely different topic! Bring back 481sl geometry please.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

acid_rider said:


> ISP? what is to like exactly? here is my list of issues with ISP.
> ----------
> hard to pack if you travel by plane/train
> 
> ...


asdf just so the message will post, questions answered ^^


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

acid_rider said:


> ----------
> To me the best bike in Look range is still 585 followed by new 566. Pity their STA is just too steep for me. But that is completely different topic! Bring back 481sl geometry please.


I have a '01 or so KG 361 with the old geometry and thought the same about the "new" geometry, but after doing some simple linear calculations they end up being very close to one another. You may need more saddle set back adjustment but the reach (or BB centerline forward to the head tube) is the same, at least on the size I was looking at. The head tube is slightly higher and the visual aesthetic has changed but they appear on paper to be dimensionally similar. 

After looking things over, I'm going with a 585 in the very near future, and don't foresee any radical changes in fit.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

acid_rider said:


> ISP? what is to like exactly? here is my list of issues with ISP.
> ----------
> hard to pack if you travel by plane/train
> 
> ...


Very good points, isp is not for everyone as it can be limiting but for some there is somewhat of a benefit, atleast for me


----------

